# Best Place to search for jobs?



## nuttynutter123 (Jul 5, 2010)

I am looking to come out to UAE to work. I have applied for a few jobs and am waiting to hear back. Is there any decent sites to look at online that dont make you fill out 5-10 mins worth of forms and then tell you, you need to pay 'x' amount of £'s. 

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubizzle.com - Job Opportunities Dubai, UAE | Job Sites Dubai | UAE Job Openings Dubai | Job Vacancies Dubai, UAE | UAE Job Websites Dubai with Dubizzle


----------



## nuttynutter123 (Jul 5, 2010)

excellent thanks, i will have a look.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

I will thank you too for this link... I am trying to look for a job in ME for a while with no luck, maybe now i can get something...


----------

